# No Big Al's on East?



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I was just checking their locations and I noticed that the furthest east they go is Whitby. Bummer.

They should put one in Oshawa, Peterborough and Belleville. Would make life so much easier for us who live between Ottawa and Toronto.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I suppose this is about demand and supply. If there is no demand then they will not have enough business to cover their cost.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm sure they could make a go of it in Peterborough... its a big enough city, and would draw people from Lindsay, the towns along Hwy 7, and even from Bancroft...  

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Big Al's is franchised so someone just needs to invest and open one in those areas


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

yes, and not a cheap one at that...


----------

